# Hair



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

I originally posted this in the beginnings forum, but it was suggested I ask here. So here it is 

How do you handle your hair when you are riding?

I live in Florida, where heat is an issue. When I am running, I typically either braid it into pigtails, or a ponytail(again typically braided). I have a lot of thick/curly hair, so when it is pressed down with the helmet on the bike, it is very heavy and hot. I'm new to biking and trying to remember to wear the helmet, but I find it very uncomfortable.


----------



## marmac (May 30, 2012)

women's helmets are designed for ponytails. that is what i see most women with long hair wearing.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

Where do I find those. Admittedly, Im very new to this, but the LBS where I got mine didnt seem to have "women's" helmets. Of course, I tend to not fit most women's wear anyway. (6' tall, drag queen feet- size 12)


----------



## marmac (May 30, 2012)

specialized helmets fit pony tails. i am sure there are others. you can get the specialized on line.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Who knew there was such a thing as a woman's helmet. Low ponytail is fine on all my helmets. Use a sweat band too.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Alfonsina said:


> Who knew there was such a thing as a woman's helmet. Low ponytail is fine on all my helmets. Use a sweat band too.


I've never seen them either. I do a low ponytail too and don't have a problem with helmet fit (Bell Volt).


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Most helmet retention systems have space between the rear-most pads and the occipital lobe strap where a ponytail would fit.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

yea, this is what I have been doing, but when my head is tilted up to see ahead, not down like both of these girls, it pushes the hair against my neck. Its an excellent insulation, but I don't want a huge wad of thick curly hair laying on my neck, preventing air circulation. Braiding/bun leaves a big knot under the helmet. 

Sounds like Im just going to have to keep playing around with different styles/braids till I find something that doesn't hurt(knot) or cover.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My hair is shoulder length so I just kind of tuck it.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Cyclo-phile said:


>


I put my ponytail at the nape of my neck so it's below the plastic band on the helmet. Perhaps you can do the same with braids?


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

tried french braided pigtails (aka Laura Ingalls hair) tonight with the best results yet  better ventilation, no heavy pull on the back of my head like I get with a regular pony, and I accessorized with coordinating bows  lol


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Easy, just shave your head or get a buzz cut... Problem solved. Durrr..


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

Keoki said:


> Easy, just shave your head or get a buzz cut... Problem solved. Durrr..


Ive tried the razor uber short look before. It's not a look that works for me. At all.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

dbdg said:


> Ive tried the razor uber short look before. It's not a look that works for me. At all.


Pigtails and bows ftw.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

il sogno said:


> Pigtails and bows ftw.



also tried dual low buns yesterday, (like princess leia but low, between the helmet and the band) I think thats been my favorite yet. (85 degree for my ride)


----------

